# It's Done!



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

The coop is ready for the chicks! Garnet and black in honor of my South Carolina Gamecocks!!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats a great coop, a job well done. you gotta be pleased with that.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Great looking chicken palace. The birds will be very pleased for sure.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Very nicely built! Lucky birds to have that place to call home!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*NICE !!!
NICE !!!
*_SIMPLE _and _NICE _*!!!

( VERY *PRACTICAL *! *Nice job. )
Bruce ( ReTIRED )
*P.S. *What part of South Carolina? I am related to a lot of folks north of Spartanburg.


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice! Love the color too!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Amazing coop!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! You do good work. Will they be on cement?


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Very nice! You do good work. Will they be on cement?


They will be on cement. I'm placing 2-3 inches of sand on the cement. Guess I'll have to buy them some earthworms since they won't be able to scratch for any.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> NICE !!!
> NICE !!!
> SIMPLE and NICE !!!
> 
> ...


I live in Lyman...about 8 miles from Spartanburg. Was pastor of churches in the Fingerville and Landrum areas for 14 years.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sand sounds great. Worms, kitchen scraps, pasta, mash, meal worms etc. have fun! Good luck!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

kenkirkley said:


> The coop is ready for the chicks! Garnet and black in honor of my South Carolina Gamecocks!!!


So so so jealous


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! But crimson and white maybe... 

When they get a month old or so, get a couple of tubes of crickets and dump them in there. Chicken TV at it's best, watching them learn to catch the crickets and eat them, and to look for more. While playing keep away from the other chicks.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Beautiful!! But crimson and white maybe...
> 
> When they get a month old or so, get a couple of tubes of crickets and dump them in there. Chicken TV at it's best, watching them learn to catch the crickets and eat them, and to look for more. While playing keep away from the other chicks.


LOL I'll have to remember the crickets


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Great work! Love the coop!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice, how will you move it.....it's big!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> Very nice, how will you move it.....it's big!


The pen is attached to the coop with about 8 screws. When detached each piece can be easily moved by 2 people. The pen is built from kiln dried 1x3's, so they are very light. Made sure it could be moved if needed!


----------

